# randy ulmer bow choice?



## sargent_pepper (Nov 9, 2002)

I dont know what he is shooting for a bow and limb, but I do know what he is using for strings, and that is Winners Choice Custom Bowstrings.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

I know for the ESPN games, he was shooting a 2001 Protec xt3000 with saber cam. He had put a dual track idler wheel on that model, too.
Jonathan


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Francis...RANDY ULMER SAID,*

Via Email 
He shoots a Hoyt Ultratec and 2000 limbs.

That is what he used to take that Monster Muley posted on the Easton site. 
He also used the Golden Key MIRAGE Fallaway to Bag that Buck.
GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Golden Key*

Is there another rest company?........I have been using Golden key rests for as long as I can remember.......Golden Key, in my opinion, has the best rests on the market.....even Pros know that....At least most use Golden Key..........Randys choice.....and he is in the elite of the elite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*I'M no Pro*

But I do Know GKF makes the only rest andstabelizer that I will put on my bows.
BTW If I am not mistaken GKF is the only accessories Manufacturer who makes a complete tuning Kit and comes with a video to show you step by step instructions.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF*

Right on and GKF has a host of great other archers accessories also.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

I keep hearing about the tuning gauge from GKF but have never seen one nor do I know anything about it. I have been shooting a GK Premier for ages and even have an extra (which I've never needed). Any info on this gauge and video would be appreciated.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Golden Key*

go to www.goldenkeyarchery.com there you can view most of their products.........Art


----------



## sargent_pepper (Nov 9, 2002)

I am wrong about Randy Ulmer using winners choice strings. I misheard somebody talking about it, I dont know what Randy Ulmer uses for strings. Sorry for the false information.


----------

